# Konzept Wasserdosierung



## Deep Blue (31 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben in unserer Firma eine Wasserdosierung, in der 3 Arten von Wasser (Kaltwasser der Stadt ca. 15°C, Eiswasser in Ringleitung ca. 3 °C und Warmwasser in Ringleitung ca. 55°C) miteinander so vermischt werden, das der geforderte Sollwert mit diesen 3 "Sorten" dosiert werden kann. Dabei ist die Dosiermenge ca. 750 - 1000 ltr./Std und je nach Rezept sollte die Zeit für 30 - 50 ltr. nicht länger als 30 sek. dauern. Es gibt für den industriellen Bereich fertige Wassermischer, welche aber mit dieser Menge so Ihre Schwierigkeiten haben oder aber Sprunghafte Veränderungen des Sollwertes nicht verkraften. Es sieht in der Praxis so aus, das mal Wasser mit 20 °C dosiert werden soll und gleich danach nur mit 10 °C. Nun ist unser vorhandenes System mit 3 Mengenreglern und Impulsmessung der Wassermenge nicht so toll. Immer wieder kommt es dazu, das die Wassertemp. mal zwischendurch Sprünge hat. Wir sind aber auf eine ziemlich genaue Wassertemp. angewiesen. Der vorhandenen Syntax liegen per Berechnung Erfahrungswerte und eine math. Formel zugrunde. Aber wie gesagt, es ist nicht ganz so optimal und Bedarf da etwas Überarbeitung. Wie würdet Ihr solch eine Anlage konzipieren oder hat Jemand schon so etwas in dieser Art in der Praxis oder kann auf eine Firma verweisen, welche solche Anlagen herstellt? Lieber würde ich es ja in unserer Hand belassen und selbst diese Wasserdosierung bauen. Aber bevor ich da nun evtl. in eine Sackgasse laufe wollte ich mal nach Euren Ideen dazu fragen. Sollte man lieber fertige Regler nehmen, die dann die Solltemp. der 3 Sorten mischen oder lieber doch einen Regler aus der SPS? Gibt es überhaupt solche Hardware mit diesen Anforderungen? Über sinnvolle Tips und Gedanken sowie Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar. Vielleicht kann ja einer von Euch auch ein Gerät aus der Praxis mal zeigen und seine Erfahrungen damit Beschreiben.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Juli 2008)

Hallo Deep Blue,



Deep Blue schrieb:


> ..Immer wieder kommt es dazu, das die Wassertemp. mal zwischendurch Sprünge hat...


Welche Wassertemperatur hat denn Sprünge? Die der Zuflüsse oder die des Mischwassers?

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, werden bei der jetzigen Anlage anhand der Zuflusstemperaturen die benötigten Mengen berechnet, um die gewünschte Mischwassertemperatur zu erreichen? Ist das so? Das Prinzip finde ich schon einmal ganz gut. Oder wird die Temperatur beim Mischen gemessen und über die Mengen irgendwie geregelt?

Ist es möglich, die Mischwassertemperatur in einem Zuflussrohr zu messen? Oder mischt es sich erst im Behälter?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Deep Blue (1 August 2008)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,

zu Deinen Fragen:



> Welche Wassertemperatur hat denn Sprünge? Die der Zuflüsse oder die des Mischwassers?


- die des Mischwassers, aber die Zuflusstemp. sind auch nicht fest. Es kann schon mal sein das die Temperaturen nach oben oder unten schwanken (+/- 2-3°C bei Eiswasser, die beiden anderen Medien etwas mehr)



> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, werden bei der jetzigen Anlage anhand der Zuflusstemperaturen die benötigten Mengen berechnet, um die gewünschte Mischwassertemperatur zu erreichen? Ist das so?


- das ist in der Praxis so, aber durch die hinterlegte Formel für die Berechnung der Schüttwassertemperatur unterliegt die Dosiertemperatur natürlich Fehlern, sollte diese Berechnung nicht richtig stimmen. Und das ist eben in der Praxis so. Vielmehr würde ich mir wünschen, das eine Regelung selbstständig aus den IstTemperaturen die Solltemperatur berechnet und dann physikalisch zusammenmischt



> Ist es möglich, die Mischwassertemperatur in einem Zuflussrohr zu messen? Oder mischt es sich erst im Behälter?


- Da durch den jetzigen Zustand die Mengen der einzelnen Wassertypen errechnet werden, wird das Wasser per Menge dosiert. Bsp.: Die Solltemp. ist 15 °C, das Prog. rechnet nun aus bei 18 °C Stadtwasser und 3 °C Eiswasser es bei 50 ltr. nun 35 ltr. vom Stadtwasser und 15 ltr, vom Eiswasser benötigt, um an die 15 °C Dosierwassertemp. zu gelangen. Das ist zwar theoretisch alles ganz toll, das Ergebnis unterliegt aber leider diesen nicht gewollten Sprüngen und verfälscht dann immer wieder das Produkt.

Ich würde mir von dem Endprodukt wünschen, das weniger gerechnet und mehr geregelt würde. Ob das nun über einen Hardwareregler geschieht oder per PID der SPS ist erst einmal nebensächlich. Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf einer ziemlich konstanten Mischwassertemperatur. Als Idee hatten wir schon, erst einmal in einen Vorlaufbehälter zu dosieren und dann nach gewisser Mischzeit die Isttemp. des Mischungsverhältnis im Behälter nach zu korrigieren. Stimmt dann die Temp. der "Mischung" wird ausdosiert.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus für Deine Ideen und Mühe!


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 August 2008)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> - Da durch den jetzigen Zustand die Mengen der einzelnen Wassertypen errechnet werden, wird das Wasser per Menge dosiert. Bsp.: Die Solltemp. ist 15 °C, das Prog. rechnet nun aus bei 18 °C Stadtwasser und 3 °C Eiswasser es bei 50 ltr. nun 35 ltr. vom Stadtwasser und 15 ltr, vom Eiswasser benötigt, um an die 15 °C Dosierwassertemp. zu gelangen.


 
Ist das ein konkreter Fall als Ergebnis der verwendeten Formel ?
Wenn ja, dann müßte bei deinen Angaben als Misch-Temperatur nicht 15 sondern 13,5 Grad heraus kommen ... Aber sehr wahrscheinlich hats du die Werte jetzt einfach nur "aus der Hüfte geschossen".
Ich würde so etwas aber mit dem ersten Gedanken auch erstmal als "gesteuerte Mischung" (also Dosierung) aufbauen. Auf den Gedanken einer regelung wäre ich in dem zusammenhang nicht gekommen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Hartmut Lux (1 August 2008)

Wenn im Zulauf gemischt und der Zufluß geregelt wird würde ich drei Regelventile empfehlen, auf welche zwei Regler wirken:

1. Temperaturregler für Heizen und Kühlen, welcher das Verhältnis der Ventilöffnung (Stellwerte) für Heiß- bzw. Eiswasser regelt und 

2. einen Durchflußregler welcher die Gesamtdurchflußmenge (prozentuale Gesamtöffnung aller Regelventile, Faktor von 0..1 für die drei Stellsignale) regelt.

Aber beachten: Jeder Regler besitzt auch eine Einschwingzeit, welche sich unter Umständen nur durch Kunstgriffe wie einer Manipulation der Integratoren verkürzen läßt.


----------



## ron (1 August 2008)

Hi,

wie ist die Durchmischung im Zielbehälter? Würde berechnet 90% der Gesammtmenge zugeben und dann nach kurzer Durchmischungszeit die restlichen 10% entsprechend zugeben. Ggf. bei zu großen Abweischung die Vortlagemenge auf 80% reduzuieren.
Gruß

Ron


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 August 2008)

Hallo Deep Blue,



Deep Blue schrieb:


> ..Ich würde mir von dem Endprodukt wünschen, das weniger gerechnet und mehr geregelt würde...


Das problematische daran ist, dass der Mischvorgang in nur 30s abgeschlossen sein soll. Man bräuchte sehr schnelle Stellglieder und auch sehr flinke Fühler. Praktisch wird das sehr unpraktisch  .

Wenn die Zuflusstemperaturen bekannt sind, dann sollte die Mischung über die Mengenberechnung eigentlich recht genaue Ergebnisse liefern. Woher kommen denn die Ungenauigkeiten? Messen die Mengenzähler oder die Temperaturfühler nicht richtig? Ändern sich während des Vorgangs die Zuflusstemperaturen gravierend? Oder ist ganz einfach die Berechnung etwas lausig?


Eigentlich hast du es ja schon klar beantwortet:


Deep Blue schrieb:


> ..das ist in der Praxis so, aber durch die hinterlegte Formel für die Berechnung der Schüttwassertemperatur unterliegt die Dosiertemperatur natürlich Fehlern, sollte diese Berechnung nicht richtig stimmen. Und das ist eben in der Praxis so...


Was ist denn an so einer Berechnung so schwierig?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## swmggs (2 August 2008)

hi

ich gehe das mal von heizis seite an.

wenn ich das richtig verstehe beötigst du 20 und 10 grad wasser.
stadtwasser hat ca 15-18 grad, denke das heizt ihr mit dem ww = 55 grad
auf 20 grad auf und kühlt es mit dem eiswasser auf 10 grad ab.

wenn das so wäre würde ich mit 2 temperaturreglungen arbeiten 
1. ww und stadtwasser für die 20 grad
2. eiswasser und stadtwasser für die 10 grad.

würde 2 regelstrecken aufbauen, thermostatisch vorregeln und mit sps nachregeln, mit magnetventilen die beiden wasserkreisläufe absperren, und
bei bedarf öffnen.

denke ist so viel einfacher als mit 3 temperaturen zu jonglieren.

mfg swmggs


----------



## Deep Blue (2 August 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ist das ein konkreter Fall als Ergebnis der verwendeten Formel ?


 
Ist, wie du schon vermutest, aus der Hüfte, eben ein Bsp.

@ ron





> Hi,
> wie ist die Durchmischung im Zielbehälter? Würde berechnet 90% der Gesammtmenge zugeben und dann nach kurzer Durchmischungszeit die restlichen 10% entsprechend zugeben. Ggf. bei zu großen Abweischung die Vortlagemenge auf 80% reduzuieren.


 
Die Vermischung findet im Zielbehälter statt. Es werden in der jetzigen Situation die Mengen gleichzeitig ausdosiert und vermischen sich im Zilebehälter. Dabei werden duch Wasseruhren mit Impulsen (1/ltr.) die Mengen bei der Dosierung gemessen und ein Gesamtzähler kontrolliert die ausdosierte Menge.

@ Onkel D.





> Was ist denn an so einer Berechnung so schwierig?


 
Es sind die noch einfliessenden Störgrößen in der Formel. Vllt. hätte ich noch erwähnen sollen das in die Berechnung die Raumtemp. und die Temp. von 2 weiteren Rezeptzugaben mit einfliesst. Sehr schwierig gestalltet sich dabei 1 Rezeptbestandteil, welcher in einem großen Kessel gekühlt unter Intervallartigem Rühren mit ins Produkt einfliesst. Dieser macht ca. 1/3 des Gesamtrezeptes aus. Diese "Zutat" wird mittels PT 100 am Dosierstutzen des Kessels gemessen und dort werden wohl nach meiner Vermutung Temp.ungenauigkeiten anliegen. Durch das Rühren entstehen dort wohl Temp. Zonen, welche sich von Dosierung zu Dosierung ändern. Leider bekomme ich es nicht in der Praxis hin, die Kerntemp. des Produktes zu messen, da sich ja dort in diesem Kessel ein Rührarm befindet. Nachfragen bei E+H und anderen diversen Herstellern liefen da bis jetzt ins Nirvana.

@swmggs





> wenn ich das richtig verstehe beötigst du 20 und 10 grad wasser.
> stadtwasser hat ca 15-18 grad, denke das heizt ihr mit dem ww = 55 grad
> auf 20 grad auf und kühlt es mit dem eiswasser auf 10 grad ab.


 
Die Dosiertemp. sind immer unterschiedlich, es kommt immer aufs Rezept an. Manchmal sind es eben 10 oder 20 °C, manchmal aber auch 5 oder 40°C. Was so halbwegs konstant sind ist das Eiswasser in der Ringleitung, das Warmwasser in der Ringleitung und das Stadtwasser ohne Ringleitung.


 Ich gehe mal bei der regen Anteilnahme an meinem Problem davon aus, das ich mit Eurer Hilfe doch noch eine für mich befriedigende Lösung finde:s12:

Das jetzige System ist ja evtl. gar nicht so schlecht, ich suche einfach nur Gedanken oder Ideen aus der Praxis, ob es evtl. eine stabilere und zuverlässigere Lösung für diese Anforderung gibt. 


Danke Euch Allen und erst mal ein schönes WoEnde!!!


----------



## h.scholli (2 August 2008)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> .....
> Die Vermischung findet im Zielbehälter statt. Es werden in der jetzigen Situation die Mengen gleichzeitig ausdosiert und vermischen sich im Zilebehälter. Dabei werden duch Wasseruhren mit Impulsen (1/ltr.) die Mengen bei der Dosierung gemessen und ein Gesamtzähler kontrolliert die ausdosierte Menge.



1 Puls pro Liter?
Das ist aber nicht gerade sinnvoll.
Bei kleineren Dosiermengen (5,0 - 100 Liter pro Charge) würde ich
auf jeden Fall feiner Auflösen.
Wir haben bei solchen Anwendungen 20 - 50 Impulse/Liter.

Gruß
h.scholli


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 August 2008)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> Es sind die noch einfliessenden Störgrößen in der Formel. Vllt. hätte ich noch erwähnen sollen das in die Berechnung die Raumtemp. und die Temp. von 2 weiteren Rezeptzugaben mit einfliesst. Sehr schwierig gestalltet sich dabei 1 Rezeptbestandteil, welcher in einem großen Kessel gekühlt unter Intervallartigem Rühren mit ins Produkt einfliesst. Dieser macht ca. 1/3 des Gesamtrezeptes aus.


 


Deep Blue schrieb:


> Die Dosiertemp. sind immer unterschiedlich, es kommt immer aufs Rezept an. Manchmal sind es eben 10 oder 20 °C


 
Für mich sind die beiden Passagen im Augenblick mal der Aufhänger ...

Eine wirkungsvolle Dosierung hängt natürlich immer von der Genauigkeit des Messung der Einzel-Komponenten ab. D.h.: betreibst du hier ein Ratespiel, dann kann dein Ergebnis auch nicht viel besser sein.
Möglicherweise ist die von *h.scholli* angerügte Geber-Auflösung auch schon der Punkt dabei. Die gannte Auflösung wäre für mich für das Dosieren vom m³ geeignet - hier wäre es ja so, dass du von jeder Einzel-Komponente auch schon mal einen Liter mehr oder weniger haben könntest ohne es zu merken. Trag das mal in die Formel ein ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## gravieren (3 August 2008)

> Möglicherweise ist die von *h.scholli* angerügte Geber-Auflösung auch schon der Punkt dabei. Die gannte Auflösung wäre für mich für das Dosieren vom m³ geeignet - hier wäre es ja so, dass du von jeder Einzel-Komponente auch schon mal einen Liter mehr oder weniger haben könntest ohne es zu merken. Trag das mal in die Formel ein ...


ACK, nimm den Worst Case Fall an.

Geber hat bei der Vordosierung gerade noch seinen Impuls erhalten,
beim aktuellen Dosieren --> Geber steht kurz vor seinem nächsten Impuls.

Somit fehlen dir fast 2 Liter dieses Mediums ! ! !


----------



## kiestumpe (6 August 2008)

Hy,

mir geht bei sowas ne Hybrid-Lösung durch den Kopf. D.h. erstmal vorsteuern um etwa auf die Temperatur zu treffen, und dann ja nach gewünschter Temperatur mit Eiswasser oder Heisswasser nachregeln.
Ne zweite Idee wäre noch ne Kaskadenregelung, allerdings ob das bei den knappen Zeiten (20-30s) funktionieren mag ist nochmal was anderes...
Hat den der Kessen noch nen Temperaturfühler? Meiner Meinung nach sollte er das haben, und die Feineinstellung gehört dann über einen Doppelmantel gemacht, so kenne ich das zumindest aus dem Pharma-Bereich.
BTW: was wird denn da gemixt?

hth


----------



## Plasmablaster (20 August 2008)

Die verwendete Formel ist ja erst mal ganz ok, doch leider wirst du in deinem System Probleme mit der Auflösung ( 1 Puls/liter) und den paar Litern Wasser haben die sich um deinen Regelkreis herum befinden (Totvolumen).

Besser wäre es wenn du eine Tabelle mit Ansteuerwerten erstellst, die du beim Start von deiner SPS direkt auf deine Stellventile schickst. Je nach Sollwert.
Die Regelung würde ich erst nach ein paar sec. starten lassen.

Eine Regelung die von Anfang an los fährt kann bei der kleinen Menge und kurzen Zeit nicht so reagieren wie du es wünscht.


----------

